
Microsoft Open Sources Its Azure Container Service Engine - RmDen
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/07/microsoft-open-sources-its-azure-container-service-engine-and-launches-deeper-kubernetes-integration/?ncid=rss
======
elmalto
the dc/os update is only available to new customers though. Deployments are
always stuck with the version they were deployed with. IMHO ACS is nothing
more than a template, not an actual service that you deploy your containers to
(like Google's Container Engine)

~~~
rossgardler
It is true that there is no update path at this time. Our focus is on ensuring
the software runs best on Azure. Upgrading a container service is a complex
affair with different users wanting different experiences. With the open
sourcing of ACS Engine (also part of this same announcement) we are providing
a channel through which users can work with our team to define optimal upgrade
strategies that will eventually be rolled into the service itself.

------
RmDen
Microsoft open sources its Azure Container Service Engine and launches deeper
Kubernetes integration

